# 1918 harley project update



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2010)

thought to show my harley project update. I found the correct fenders, optional handle bar  and cool light for my frame. still have to get the fork and other things along the line. but thought someone out there would like to see the update pics.  mark


----------



## MartyW (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking good


----------



## OldRider (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks good............best of luck finding the correct fork. Just out of curiousity what would a Harley Bike fetch in the market?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 29, 2010)

alot of those parts match a bike I am parting out. Same gooseneck etc.  I have the seatpost, fork, seat, wheels, frame w/ the crank ( I'm not sure I can get the crank out because of a prior repair) 
If it's stuff you need  you might want to check the auctions. the only thing gone off of it so far are the handle bars and gooseneck.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks, I dont really know hat they bring it rare and not many have shown up on epay.  thanks for the e bay look out.  the frame are unique to harley only in design also the crank has to be a dayton of that period most parts have to be period dayton specific; also, the drop stand and clip are unique to that frame. the handle bars are dayton but can be on other bikes.  the neck is indian also.  if yours is harley then you'll do well. mark


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 29, 2010)

yah I don't know what it is
Here is a pic of the whole thing the gooseneck is what I thought looked most similar, so that theory is shot  : )


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 30, 2010)

the fork is a common davis made bicycle from the teen's in which both trusses come to a single point.davis made elgin,yale,arrow among others.i believe they made several different frame styles also for harley davidson.and not just one style.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 30, 2010)

i agree fork is common and they did make seneral styles for harley just for a short time though.  the goose neck looks interesting as well as the seat how about some close ups.  mark


----------



## JO BO (May 3, 2010)

Hi; Do you happen to know the serial number on the frame? I like gathering serial numbers from Harley bikes to see if I can make sense of them in the future. Thanks JO BO


----------



## redline1968 (May 3, 2010)

sure, there are several on the frame here is some photos 10 272 and  jsb  d 6407 38.   mark


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 4, 2010)

Hey Mark

There are some pretty decent pics of the seat here
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120564465781&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## redline1968 (May 4, 2010)

thanks. i have 20 seats to choose from. got plenty of supplies :}


----------



## phillips1952 (May 5, 2010)

thats a beauty,there is some nice old paint on the bike still.will you leave it as is paint wise?


----------



## redline1968 (May 6, 2010)

thanks it realy makes a statement in person with those bars and light.  I wish there was original paint left but, she'll have to be fully restored.  the color is a harley special color of that era.  it's a low priority on my to do list for now. mark....


----------



## Ed Rouze (May 23, 2010)

Hello, Spokes:  What sort of $ for the Harley-like bike frame, forks, seat, etc.?  edrouze@yahoo.com  THANKS!


----------

